# I just picked this up Sunday.



## pipehack (Sep 10, 2013)

I live in the Chicago area and always check CL for a lathe at the right price. I also check the local big cities because I don't mind driving if the deal is good. While I was checking the Milwaukee CL I noticed that a Craftsman lathe was for sale but the town it was listed under happened to be the next suburb next to mine. I sent an "E" and a lady called me back a couple of hours later. She told me I could look at it the next day. I could tell by the tone of her voice the she was a little uneasy probably cause it's CL and I've heard horror stories of what has happened to some people dealing on CL. She called me the next day and my wife was more than willing to join me to help me and put her mind at ease.

 We went to the house, which was your typical suburban bungalow. The garage was a different story. It was a "barn" style with a second level. The top floor had doors that opened to the outside and I noticed a I-beam that protruded outside of the garage by about 4 or 5 feet. They had a chain fall for machines to be lowered and raised. her advertised price was $250.00. when I saw that it was a complete set up I didn't even haggle on the price with her. There are all the tooling I think I'll need. Right down to the steady rest. I've been looking for a small lathe for at least 15 to 20 years as I used to shoot smallbore prone competitively before I got back into hot rods and motorcycles. here's some pictures along with a pic of my 1 car garage.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow that's fantastic!! What a deal!  Or is it a steal?  

That is already in great shape- and should clean up really nice.  I can't believe all the accessories!  You are totally hooked up! 


Bernie


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 10, 2013)

WoW!  Nice find!  I don't think she knew what she had.  How is it for wear?


----------



## pipehack (Sep 10, 2013)

She knows exactly what she has. She's asking 3 grand for a Delta Unisaw. I don't think it was used that much from what she says. It doesn't look or feel like there's much wear on it and I'm only cleaning it up a little. I won't re-paint it or do a restoration on it.


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 10, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> WoW!  Nice find!  I don't think she knew what she had.  How is it for wear?



Even at twice the price it would be a steal.  Nice find.


----------



## stevecmo (Sep 10, 2013)

Definitely a nice score!

Your shop looks a little tight, but I think I see a spot for that mill you'll be looking for real soon.  )


----------



## pipehack (Sep 10, 2013)

Bill C. said:


> Even at twice the price it would be a steal.  Nice find.




 Yeah it's tight. I really just have to make sure I put everything away when I'm finished do projects. On the plus side because it's so small it motivates me to get things done. There's a few things that need to go. The kids don't ride their bike and I'll only keep one for my wife and one for my 13 y.o. daughter. My two older daughters drive. most of the tools and equipment are towards the back of the garage which leaves me room for projects towards the front. YES! I would love to find a small mill. Just trying to see if I can find another deal like this one. I just have to wait it out because I know that day will come. They always do.


----------



## pipehack (Sep 10, 2013)

By the way. Does anyone have an idea what year this lathe was made??


----------



## poppaclutch (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice score on the lathe.

What's the bike?


----------



## pipehack (Sep 10, 2013)

1973 Triumph T65. The T65 is somewhat of a "rare" motor and from my research they were built for the Australian police bikes. It has a 750 big bore kit on it, Hayward belt drive, Boyer electronic ignition and has been hardtailed.  I picked up, mixed and matched parts from swap meets mostly. It's in a state of remodel for the past 3 years as I haven't been able to ride it due to having a partial nephrectomy (renal cancer) and an abdominal surgery this past winter to unblock a restricted artery feeding my colon. I lost 40 pounds from that one. Back in the beginning of July I found out I have 2 herniated discs in my lower back (L-4 & L-5). The riding won't be happening for a while. I've had a couple of spinal steroid shots in my back and it's starting to come around. Surgery is the last thing I want seeing I'm a construction tradesman. To tell you the truth I'm laid off right now so it's really working out in my benefit...... Back to the bike. I'll post a couple of before pics.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 11, 2013)

Pipehack,

Absent the original invoice or a note written on the parts list by the original owner, the only way to accurately date an Atlas lathe is to pull the spindle and look for dates on the spindle bearing cups.  However, I wouldn't suggest doing that unless you have some other reason to remove the spindle.  When I get time, I will see whether there are any trustworthy 101.21400 dates in any of the databases I have.  I haven't tried to date a Craftsman 618 version before and don't recall whether there are any or not.  In the meantime, I can say that it was made between late 1957 and 1972, based on catalog listings.  From early 1957 back, Sears only sold the sleeve bearing 101.07301 (and very briefly the 101.07300), not the 618 with Craftsman nameplate.

Robert D.


----------



## pipehack (Sep 11, 2013)

ok. Thanks for the reply. Well........ Craftsman motor that came with it took a dump this morning. A friend of mine has a HVAC shop and gave me a GE motor. 1/2 hp and 1725 rpm. The manual calls for at least a 1/3 horse with 1740 rpm. I don't think 15 rpm is going to make a difference. Now I just have to wire it up. I feel safer with this motor anyway.


----------



## poppaclutch (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice turnip. That takes me back about 40 years. Seems like my chain was on the right side?


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 12, 2013)

The 1/2 HP motor should work fine.  I wouldn't put anything larger on a 6", though.  

As to RPM, single phase AC motor RPM isn't constant.  It varies a little with load.  Different manufacturers seem to pick different RPM figures to list on their motor nameplates.  Anything rated between about 1700 and 1760 can be taken to be equivalent.

Robert D.


----------



## pipehack (Sep 12, 2013)

It's up and running again. I feel better with having new electrical. All the electrical was long over due. I'm talking about cloth insulated wiring and all. Fire waiting to happen.


----------

